
Ask HN: How do you renew your SSL certificates? - drewjaja
I purchase my SSL certificates from GoDaddy and find renewing the certificates yearly a manual and repetitive process. Renewing a certificate involves generating a new CSR, downloading the new certificate, uploading the certificate to the web server and restarting the web server.<p>Is there a way of automating this process?
======
anthony_franco
Lets Encrypt is probably the best option. But if you can't use it like me
(since I need a wildcard certificate), you should be getting 3-year
certificates instead of 1 year ones. At least it'll cut down how often you
have to update them.

------
pwg
Lets Encrypt and the dehydrated script here:
[https://github.com/lukas2511/dehydrated](https://github.com/lukas2511/dehydrated)

Not affiliated - other than as a user of the script.

------
citruspi
Let's Encrypt + certbot + crontab.

------
datelligence
Letsencrypt is hacking this problem, every 90 days TLS certificates are
renewed automatically.

------
nnrocks
Both, SSL buying and renewal process are same. So you have to follow the basic
steps that you already know to enable SSL certificate on your website. Let's
Encrypt has auto renewal process for domain validated certs but if you are
looking for anything else like OV or EV, then you will have to go for other
paid provider.

------
datelligence
Certificates at AWS Route 53 are very easy to set up. so you have two
candidates, letsencrypt and Route53.

------
nightfly
Lets Encrypt?

